# Wieviele PC's hattet ihr schon ??



## BMW M-Power (19. Juli 2008)

wieviele pc's hattet ihr bis jetzt ??


----------



## lordofthe1337 (19. Juli 2008)

3  lalalalla


----------



## BMW M-Power (19. Juli 2008)

11 hits und eine antwort


----------



## Stefan Payne (19. Juli 2008)

öhm, was bezeichnet ihr als PCs?!
MoBo mit CPU?
Oder komplett neu?

However, dürften auf jeden Fall mehr als 10 gewesen sein...


----------



## DanielX (19. Juli 2008)

So ca. 7 Stück darunter auch 2 Notebooks, könnten auch mehr sein so oft wie ich Teile wechsel.


----------



## ForgottenRealm (19. Juli 2008)

Ich hab irgendwo bei 20 aufgehört zu zählen.

Sind heute viele Test-PCs dabei, die ich einfach nur zum Testen von Soft- und Hardware brauch.

Angefangen hats mit nem K6-2 400, Voodoo 2 (später 3), Soundblaster Live 1024, 128 MB Ram, 10 + 6 GB HDD, 4x CD Brenner.

Dann kamen im 1 Jahres Abstand;

Athlon 750 @ 840 Slot A, 512 MB Ram, Geforce 256, Soundblaster Live Platinum, 2x 80 GB HDD, 12x CD Brenner, Creative Hardware-DVD Karte mit DVD Laufwerk.

Athlon Thunderbird 1 Gig Sockel A, 1,5 GB Ram, Voodoo 5 5500, Soundblaster Live Platinum (übernommen), 2x 80 GB HDD (übernommen), 16x CD Brenner, Pioneer Slot-in DVD.

Athlon XP 2000+ Sockel A, 768 MB DDR1 Ram, Radeon 8500, Soundblaster Audigy 1, 250 GB HDD, 32x CD Brenner, Pioneer Slot-in DVD (übernommen).

Notebook > Penntüte 3 1,1 Gig, 512 MB Ram, 20 GB HDD, DVD Laufwerk.

Notebook > Penntüte 4 2,6 Gig, 512 MB DDR1 Ram, Radeon 9000, 40 GB HDD, CDRW/DVD Combo Laufwerk.

Compaq Büro-PC > Celeron 700, 512 MB Ram, 10 GB HDD (übernommen aus dem ersten PC), keine Laufwerke.

Dann kam ne Lücke von 4 Jahren, die mir der XP gut überbrückt hat.

AMD x2 4400, 2 GB Ram, GF 7950 512, Soundblaster Audigy (übernommen, später ne X-FI Audio PCI-e), 250 GB HDD (übernommen), DVD Brenner.

AMD x2 6000, 2 GB Ram, GF 8800 GTS 512, Soundblaster X-Fi Music, 320 GB HDD, DVD Brenner.

Athlon XP 2500+, 1 GB DDR 1 Ram, 250 GB HDD (wird übernommen), Grafikkarte wird noch getauscht, aktuell ne Radeon 8500, Pioneer Slot-in DVD (übernommen), 32x CD Brenner (übernommen)


----------



## JonnyB1989 (19. Juli 2008)

Bei mir Waren es bis jetzt 5


----------



## troppa (19. Juli 2008)

Bin auf 10 verschiedene MoBo's gekommen, die ich auch wirklich benutzt habe. CPU und GPU-Wechsel, doppelte MoBo's oder mit gleichen Chipset sowie Laptops nicht mit gerechnet. Commodore Amiga 600 und C64 sowie verschiedene elektrische Schreibmaschinen, Handhelds natürlich auch nicht.


----------



## Leopardgecko (19. Juli 2008)

So pauschal kann ich das gar nicht sagen, da ich durch Auf- und Umrüsten mit den freiwerdenden Teilen andere PC's (nicht nur eigene) aufgebaut oder ältere hochgerüstet habe.
Wenn ich aber die Gehäuseanzahl zugrunde lege, waren es wohl 8 Stück in den vergangenen 10 Jahren.


----------



## Philster91 (19. Juli 2008)

Bei mir waren's 3, ist ja Wahnsinn, dass die Mehrheit bei 10 oder mehr liegt.


----------



## Philster91 (19. Juli 2008)

Bei mir waren's 3, ist ja Wahnsinn, dass die Mehrheit bei 10 oder mehr liegt.

[edit]Sorry für Doppelpost[/edit]


----------



## Maggats (19. Juli 2008)

4 bis jetzt, aber der letzte wurde öfters umgebaut (neue cpu, graka, hdds, usw.) 

im herbst ist dann ein neubau geplant bei dem nur nt, hdds und vorerst die graka übernommen werden sollen


----------



## auRiuM (19. Juli 2008)

nach ewigem überlegen bin ich auf 6 eigene pc's + 2 lappy's gekommen, wobei ich immer hardware günstig aufgekauft habe und die zu einem pc zusammengestellt habe und denn weiterverkauft habe.


----------



## boss3D (19. Juli 2008)

"PC" ist schwer zu definieren. Ich baue einmal einen PC zusammen und wechsle im Laufe der Zeit zu schwach gewordenen Teile gegen bessere. Auf diese Art und Weise habe ich praktisch schon seit Jahren das selbe Gehäuse, aber der Inhalt ändert sich ständig. Bei meinem aktuellen PC stammen nur noch 2 Teile vom Zusammenbau.  

Ich habe jetzt einfach mal "2" gewählt, aber je nach dem, was man unter PC versteht, könnten es bei mir auch gut 5 - 6 gewesen sein.  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Bang0o (19. Juli 2008)

3
ein alter compaq mit pentium 3 prozzi
einer von lahoo.de/one.de mit athlon xp3000+
und mein jetziger


----------



## HeNrY (19. Juli 2008)

6..^^


----------



## buzty (19. Juli 2008)

boss3D schrieb:


> "PC" ist schwer zu definieren. Ich baue einmal einen PC zusammen und wechsle im Laufe der Zeit zu schwach gewordenen Teile gegen bessere. Auf diese Art und Weise habe ich praktisch schon seit Jahren das selbe Gehäuse, aber der Inhalt ändert sich ständig. Bei meinem aktuellen PC stammen nur noch 2 Teile vom Zusammenbau.



so gehts mir eigentlich auch. bei meinem aktuellen sind noch...ääh...3 teile wie am anfang  wenn ich den den ich im moment hab als 2 nehm (bei den ganzen teilen teil ich den einfach mal auf....) sinds 4, hoffentlich bald 5


----------



## f3rr1s (19. Juli 2008)

ka 4-5  ca sicher bin ich mir nicht.


----------



## <--@ndré--> (19. Juli 2008)

[x] Fünf


Erster:
Pentium 90MHz / Onboardgrafik (?)

Zweiter:
Pentium 4 1800MHz / GeForce 3 Ti

Dritter:
Pentium 4 2800MHz / GeForce FX5600

Laptop - habe ich benutzt, war/ist aber nicht meins. 
_Core Duo 1660MHz / GeForce Go 7400_

Vierter:
Core 2 Duo 2133MHz / 8800GTS/320

Fünfter:
Pentium Dualcore 2000MHz / 8600GT

Natürlich wurde aufgerüstet - die 8800GTS gibt es nicht mehr, stattdessen eine 8800GT.


----------



## Medina (20. Juli 2008)

manmanman, was ihr alle für Elektroschrott produziert habt^^

ich hatte grade mal 2 eigene Pcs

1. Athlon XP 2800+ 1gb 266er ddr ram, radeon 9800pro (später x850pro), asus a7n8x x

der hat ganze 4 jahre gehalten, bis ich mir diesen februar nen neuen geholt habe(endlich^^)

2. E8400, P35 ds3, 8800 GTS G92, 2GB ddr2 1066+...


----------



## <--@ndré--> (20. Juli 2008)

Muss dazu ergänzen, dass meine Eltern getrennt leben und dafür hatte ich den Laptop, den ich immer hin und her geschleppt habe. Aber da der zu langsamer ist muss ein Desktop her und dann hat sich irgendwie noch ein zweiter dazugesellt. 

Gruß,
André


----------



## Galaxy-Jan (20. Juli 2008)

ich hatte schonmal 48 Stück bei mir  Das waren aber zum größten Teil alte Krücken wie zb P3 oder P2 
Dann noch Comodore PC10-II und mein Lappy und unseren 1. 800er Duron und den 2500+ jetzt, also reichlich


----------



## OMD (21. Juli 2008)

hmm also hab jetzt bei mir so gezählt neuer pc immer wenn neues mobo kam mit neuer cpu. man hat ja öfters mal was geupated.

sollte bei mir glaube 8 sein. bin mir aber nicht ganz sicher

intel 486 100mhz unbekanntes mobo
pentium 200mhz  unbekanntes mobo
amd k6-3 450mhz  unbekanntes mobo irgendein DFI
amd duron glaube 700mhz  unbekanntes mobo
amd ahtlon +1600 1,4ghz  unbekanntes mobo (da war dann auch mal nen +1700 und nen +1900 drauf)
amd athlon +2500 @ +3200 hier waren mehre boards dran von asus über abit bis zu epox  was länger dabei war
amd athlon 64 +3200 @ 2,6ghz auf nen asus a8n-sli (hier später auch noch nen +4000)
intel e2140 auf nen asus maximus formula und auf nem asus rampage (genau wie der q9450) was mein aktuelles system darstellt


----------



## MaN!aC (29. Juli 2008)

Hab eigentlich schon mehr als 10 gehabt, hab aber mal nur die 6 gezählt die wirklich mir gehörten. ^^

386er
486er
AMD K6 300Mhz irgendein BabyBoard oder wie des hieß 
AMD Duron 1300Mhz + ECS K7S5A + 512MB SDR 133Mhz GF4 MX440SE
AMD Athlon 64 3000+ ATI 9600SE + Gigabyte K8NS-Ultra 939 512MB DDR400
und mein neuster inner Signatur

Zwischendurch immer wieder mal aufgerüstet und umgebaut, aber das waren die Grundkonfigurationen.


----------



## Hardwell (19. März 2016)

[x] sechs


----------



## highspeedpingu (19. März 2016)

Ich habe gerade aktuell 9 in der Wohnung verteilt...
Einer ist halt mein "Hauptrechner" 2 HTPC´s (einer im Wohnzimmer und einer im Schlafzimmer) 2 "Bastel/ Ersatzrechner" (voll Funktionsfähig) 1 Arbeits- Laptop, 1 Privat- Laptop, 1 Ehefrau-Laptop
1 "Ausprobier und Test / Bastel- Laptop"

Insgesamt waren es schon mehr als 50 oder so...


----------



## Kinguin (19. März 2016)

Nur 3 ^^


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. März 2016)

[x]_ zehn oder mehr
12 hatte ich alleine schon letztes Jahr in der Hütte stehen und mir laufen die förmlich nach. Ich tippe vorsichtig in einen dreistelligen Bereich
_


----------



## Seabound (19. März 2016)

Ich würd ma sagen, 6-7 oder so...


----------



## Ferix2x (21. März 2016)

Ich hatte 5 PCs bis jetzt. Mein erster war ein P4 mit 1,5 Ghz. Jetzt habe ich Skylake Quad 3,2 Ghz und 16 GB RAM.


----------



## mhmdoch (22. März 2016)

Ich hatte sowas wie nen C64 , damals von meinem Vater übernommen, aber nie wirklich genutzt.
Dann nen 8086 oder 2x86 - keine Ahnung mehr, irgendwas von Schneider mit Schwarz/Weiss Monitor.
Dann nen 3x86er
Dann 4x86 DX 66 (kp warum ich das noch weiss)
Dann nen Pentium mit 133 MHz, da müsste auch in so in die Zeit mit meiner ersten 3D Grafikkarte (3dfx <- der größte Fortschritt den ich beim Gaming je gesehen habe) gefallen sein
Dann nen AMD mit 300 MHz (glaube war vergleichbar mit nem Pentium 2)
Dann hatte ich was, woran ich mich irgendwie nicht erinnere.
Dann einen Core2Duo mit 2.8Ghz
Aktuell nen i5-3470


achja laptops net mitgerechnet.


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (22. März 2016)

Zwei.
Einmal den mitm Athlon II X2 und nun meinen mitm FX6300 (vorher 4350, aber mit selbem Mainboard).


----------



## Korberich (23. März 2016)

8088 (4,77MHz), 486 DX 2/66 (66 MHz), Pentium 1 (60 MHz), Cyrix M1 200+ (150 MHz), Pentium II (300 MHz), AMD FX 8320 (3,5 GHz), Intel i7-Skylake (4GHz)!

In der großen Lücke zwischen dem Pentium II und dem AMD FX hatte ich einige Jahre wo ich keine Zeit für das Thema PC hatte und nur eine Sega Dreamcast hatte.


----------

